

This past week, I stole a design. - hjay
http://www.jayhuang.org/blog/this-past-week-i-stole-a-design/

======
andrewmunsell
There's no real point of not naming the other guy. It only takes a few seconds
and a single search to find the original: <http://www.nealke.mp/>

Your email (where you say "Neal") confirms it too...

~~~
hjay
yea, I know. Either way if someone wanted to find out, they would. But since
he didn't say I could link to his site and provide his full name, I won't.

------
hmsimha
Did you ask his permission before posting his emails?

~~~
hjay
yes.

